# MAG Flat Screen



## cchrisj (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a MAG Flat Screen (MAG LT776S 780 17" FLAT PANEL LCD TFT MONITOR)-- just out of warranty, I am told.

My son was using it and it went black-all of a sudden. We restarted and the image comes up, but then goes off after a second. Then, I tried a different computer and the same thing happened. I hooked it up to my laptop and, everytime I resent the video signal (F8) to the flat screen, it would come on for a second, then go off.

I checked the cable and all pins are fine.

An ideas?

I would love to simply pull it open and replace a chip or part or something simple . . .


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Does the power LED stay green, or does it turn back to yellow?


----------



## cchrisj (Jan 2, 2005)

*Stays green*

When the flat screen is receiving the video signal, (and turns on and works for a second before going black), the Power light stays green, even though the screen is completely black.

If I press F8 to take the signal away from the flat screen, I get the little blue box which says "MESSAGE NO SIGNAL" Then it goes back to black.

And BTW, it's done this on four different computers, so . . . . 

Thanks.


-------


batty_professor said:


> Does the power LED stay green, or does it turn back to yellow?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I can only explain this much. I own two of the same monitor I bought from a famous auction site. I bought them both, having unknown problems. I was able to make one out of two, being the ont I now use. I wanted to know about the power led, just as to get an idea if perhaps you just have a bad cathode driver. It could be so from the behavior. Use a flashlight to shine at the face of the screen, at a slight angle, see if you can see any presence of an image still on the screen when it's otherwise dark. If it's there then I'd say it's the cathode driver. The cathode driver is a circuit that generates high voltage to illuminate a "cold cathode fluorescent" light located behind the lcd. It's this light that shines through to make the display visible.


----------

